# Service call rates?



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

1. Service call charge. this is the amount that brings the van and tech to your door
2. diagnostic charge. this is the cost to find the problem 
3. labor rate. this is the charge for the repair
5. material cost /markup

I could give you numbers but unless you are next door and your operating costs are the same thet would mean nothing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

A service call will cost you $90.00 plus parts.. 

That is to repair what is not working if it is simple like a breaker or diagnostic estimate if the problem is more severe..

If the fee is more than $90.00, I give an updated estimate for repairs before I do the work, if I have the parts on the truck..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B4T said:


> A service call will cost you $90.00 plus parts..
> 
> That is to repair what is not working if it is simple like a breaker or diagnostic estimate if the problem is more severe..
> 
> If the fee is more than $90.00, I give an updated estimate for repairs before I do the work, if I have the parts on the truck..


B4T, is that your hourly charge for service work? Or is that a charge for just showing up? Sounds kinda low.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> B4T, is that your hourly charge for service work? Or is that a charge for just showing up? Sounds kinda low.


It really is a break even rate.. I'm more interested in gaining a new customer who will recommend me to family and friends when asked if they "know somebody"

You always have an edge when someone gives you a recommendation for a job, even if you're not the lowest bidder..

Some people will not even bother getting estimates.. they trust the friend, so they trust you.. 

Using a higher rate will get you more.. "Let me call you back"


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> It really is a break even rate.. I'm more interested in gaining a new customer who will recommend me to family and friends when asked if they "know somebody"
> 
> You always have an edge when someone gives you a recommendation for a job, even if you're not the lowest bidder..
> 
> ...


So when they call back, or thier friend calls, they expect the same rate, so you always end up at your "break even rate". So much for that trust, unless you want to break even forever.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Zog said:


> So when they call back, or thier friend calls, they expect the same rate, so you always end up at your "break even rate". So much for that trust, unless you want to break even forever.


Then it is a basic estimate to do the job.. I never work T & M..

So you don't agree with my business plan.. good for you, but it has worked very well for me.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$90*

That's what I charge as well to "show up". It's actually slightly above average for around here. The point Zog was making obviously, by giving people a break then they call their friend and tell them they found a cheap electrician, and the vicious cycle begins. On the other hand, it's good to get your foot in door at initial visit, then once they trust you, go back to normal prices, and if they keep calling you all is good. I just did a job today for a lady who had 2 electricians right before me. She said she didn't trust either one and basically kicked them both out. I fixed her problem (3 hrs later) and walked away with another 2k in work at a good price for me.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We don't charge a fee to come out. We charge one hour and that gets you one hour of diagnostic/repair time. Most calls are completed and we are on the road to next one in less than an hour. If we have not determined what is wrong in that one hour we stop and advise customer. Usually by then we have some clue of whats wrong and an approximate cost. We proceed if customers approves additional charges.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> It really is a break even rate.. I'm more interested in gaining a new customer who will recommend me to family and friends when asked if they "know somebody"
> 
> You always have an edge when someone gives you a recommendation for a job, even if you're not the lowest bidder..
> 
> ...


 This makes about as much sense as lowballing a contractor becase he promises you "more work" :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> This makes about as much sense as lowballing a contractor becase he promises you "more work" :no:


I won't waste my time explaining it to you.. :no:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> I won't waste my time explaining it to you.. :no:


 I would love to here how you make money by breaking even, you could write a book and sell it at break even why you would make millions,:blink::001_unsure::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> I would love to here how you make money by breaking even, you could write a book and sell it at break even why you would make millions,:blink::001_unsure::laughing:


I consider it advertising.. some people buy worthless space in a yellow book that cost hundreds of dollars a month and don't make a dime off it.. 

The $90.00 takes care of operating costs for me and coffee at 7-11..

Charging anything more than $90.00 and I price myself out of that segment of the market.

You like to charge $175.00 for a service call.. good luck with that..

Around here, you would be like the Maytag repair man..:no:


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

Is 90$ for 2 men and a truck? I would think you could make decent money on that. At least you could in NC.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

leebo said:


> Is 90$ for 2 men and a truck? I would think you could make decent money on that. At least you could in NC.


Just me and a truck.. forget about decent money for that service call


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going the service route more! Hit and Run!


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

B4T said:


> I consider it advertising.. some people buy worthless space in a yellow book that cost hundreds of dollars a month and don't make a dime off it..
> 
> The $90.00 takes care of operating costs for me and coffee at 7-11..
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this. I charge $85.00 to show up with my tools.
If I push a reset button on a GFI it costs them $85.00. If I change a breaker it costs $85 plus the cost of breaker with 20% markup and one hour labor.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

One thing many fail to realize, there is more than one way to skin a cat. If I haven't learned this in real life I sure learned it hear. I have had some 0n this forum and another forum tell me there is no way I can make a living operating a business as I do. Been at it 26 years and still counting, doing ok, four kids through college with no debt and food on the table.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

leebo said:


> Hey, I mostly do multi-family and have been asked to do a couple of service calls. I haven't done services call in 5 years or more.( really try to stay away form them)When people find out your an electrician they have something at home for you to fix. I want to give them a good deal but I want to be happy too. I'm curious too of the different prices around the country.
> thanks Leebo


1 journeyman 60/hr plus material 1 hour min. Travel time one way if in a 20 mile raduis. Travel time both ways if out of the raduis. My shop is just above average on the price scale. Thats the business hours rate, after hours is more money. They charge for helpers too but I never get one of those. The boss man shows up if I need help and I become the helper.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T, seriously.... if Cletis down in Georgia is getting the same amount as you are in Long Island, doesn't that seem a little unlikely considering the cost of living in LI compared to Georgia?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> B4T, seriously.... if Cletis down in Georgia is getting the same amount as you are in Long Island, doesn't that seem a little unlikely considering the cost of living in LI compared to Georgia?


...depending on Cletus location, of course, Atlanta metro or, say...Albany.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

tates1882 said:


> 1 journeyman 60/hr plus material 1 hour min. Travel time one way if in a 20 mile raduis. Travel time both ways if out of the raduis. My shop is just above average on the price scale. Thats the business hours rate, after hours is more money. They charge for helpers too but I never get one of those. The boss man shows up if I need help and I become the helper.:laughing:


$60 an hour for a jman in a co. truck? sounds like you will be looking for work elsewhere.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> ...depending on Cletus location, of course, Atlanta metro or, say...Albany.


You guys got an Albany in Georgia?

By the way, where B4T is is one of the most expensive areas to live in the entire country. 

Bob, you're in Nassau or Suffolk county?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> You guys got an Albany in Georgia?


Yep, down southwest, near bama and florida...about got wiped out back in the early 90's when a tropical storm just sat over the entire southern state and rained for 2 weeks.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the key to figuring the rate for a service call is to know how about many billable hours your company will have for a fiscal year. Then of course you'll need to have the balls to tell people it'll cost $110 including the travel time for the first hour.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> I consider it advertising.. some people buy worthless space in a yellow book that cost hundreds of dollars a month and don't make a dime off it..
> 
> The $90.00 takes care of operating costs for me and coffee at 7-11..
> 
> ...


 When you finally learn how to operate a successful service company you will find $175.00 is easy.


----------



## Juan B. McKillwhitey (Feb 17, 2011)

I charge $39 dollars just to show up and talk with you. I remove that charge from the bill if/when they sign they agreement to proceed. Reason is threefold:



It virtually eliminates the window shoppers. I hate window shoppers.
If they commit to having me come out, 90% of the time I do the job
If they jerk me around and I never get the job, I still get $39
This doesn't apply to new construction jobs. A set of plans, and a spreadsheet, pencil, and paper.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> $60 an hour for a jman in a co. truck? sounds like you will be looking for work elsewhere.


Yep. What do you mean looking for work else where?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I'm going to start charging for coming out to look at jobs because it costs me money to do that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> B4T, seriously.... if Cletis down in Georgia is getting the same amount as you are in Long Island, doesn't that seem a little unlikely considering the cost of living in LI compared to Georgia?


There are a ton of EC's in my area all going after the few jobs out there..

The $90.00 I charge for a service call is towards the higher end of the going rate..

There are guys advertising in the local Pennysaver News.. ( a free junk mail kind of paper) that are doing service calls for $60.00..

Again.. those service calls are a foot in the door and have lead to many contacts over the years..


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

All of y'all are correct. The rates should depend on the market or area you live in. Judge what is good for you and what you feel your work is worth. I get $65 per hour for one man plus 15% mark up on materials. I can get $75 for two men. If I travel more than 10 miles then I charge a small trip charge. Fair pricing and honest approach will bring you all the repeat customers you need. Most of my work is troubleshooting and repair and have been very successful with these rates, all also opted not to charge overtime rates, and to offer 24 hr service (same rates). I double up on my city permit fee's though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You guys got an Albany in Georgia?
> 
> By the way, where B4T is is one of the most expensive areas to live in the entire country.
> 
> Bob, you're in Nassau or Suffolk county?


I'm in Suffolk County.. and yes.. it is one of the most expensive places to live


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> When you finally learn how to operate a successful service company you will find $175.00 is easy.


Do me a favor and stick your quote where the sun don't shine.. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I think I'm going to start charging for coming out to look at jobs because it costs me money to do that.


Great idea.. but IMO you would be cutting your own throat..

EVERYONE around here does free estimates and there is a reason for it..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Juan B. McKillwhitey said:


> I charge $39 dollars just to show up and talk with you. I remove that charge from the bill if/when they sign they agreement to proceed. Reason is threefold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you think you're worth a least $90..:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Again, my price is based on what it costs me to operate my business. I was reviewing my records from 2010 and it's really disgusting. Now, I did have a few cash paying jobs that I didn't account for (yet), and still it's left me wondering how I made any money at all. So now I'm using this down time to review my OH and business costs and getting my shir right before it's too late.


----------



## Juan B. McKillwhitey (Feb 17, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't you think you're worth a least $90..:whistling2:


Oh sure, but within my service radius, I think $39 is fair for me to just chat the home owner up. I don't mind drinking their tea while they gush about their latest rod and reel. 

To me, paying me $39 just to talk is practically reassuring me that I have the job already.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Juan B. McKillwhitey said:


> Oh sure, but within my service radius, I think $39 is fair for me to just chat the home owner up. I don't mind drinking their tea while they gush about their latest rod and reel.
> 
> To me, paying me $39 just to talk is practically reassuring me that I have the job already.


If you spend two hours there then what..Thats 19.50 per hour..


----------



## Juan B. McKillwhitey (Feb 17, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> If you spend two hours there then what..Thats 19.50 per hour..


If they push me, I'll stay all night on their couch and pee with the seat down for $3.25/hr:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Juan B. McKillwhitey said:


> If they push me, I'll stay all night on their couch and pee with the seat down for $3.25/hr:laughing:


That will fix them..:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

How many billable hours do most of you figure on in a year? 

I based my figures on 1,000 and that number comes out to $105 p/ hour. 

Figure the same numbers at 1500 billable hours and that number changes to $70 p/ hour. 

But who wants to work more and earn less?


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Supply and demand. You can charge different rates for different jobs based on degree of difficulty. Baffle them with bull**** and dazzle them with brilliance


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Supply and demand. You can charge different rates for different jobs based on degree of difficulty. Baffle them with bull**** and dazzle them with brilliance


While that might be true, your yearly overhead like insurance and van payments does not change. Therefore, you need to sell at a price that'll cover those costs.


----------



## Juan B. McKillwhitey (Feb 17, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> How many billable hours do most of you figure on in a year?
> 
> I based my figures on 1,000 and that number comes out to $105 p/ hour.
> 
> ...


1000 hours is 125 8-hour days. Surely you worked more than that. 1750 and 2000 hours are the two most used year-hours.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Juan B. McKillwhitey said:


> 1000 hours is 125 8-hour days. Surely you worked more than that. 1750 and 2000 hours are the two most used year-hours.


The point is how many of those hours are you able to bill the customer?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> How many billable hours do most of you figure on in a year?
> 
> I based my figures on 1,000 and that number comes out to $105 p/ hour.
> 
> ...


I don't keep track of my hours.. doesn't change anything for me..

Only numbers I care about are the ones in the bank account after all the bills are paid.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Obviously you must cover the spread, but keep in mind you can never predict what's gonna fail, if you have access to certain products your competitors don't have you should profit more. Also a "how bad does it need to get done" rate can be used when needed.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Always offer the cash payment option also, that could change things


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I don't keep track of my hours.. doesn't change anything for me..
> 
> Only numbers I care about are the ones in the bank account after all the bills are paid.. :thumbsup:


Bob, I hear you, and you know I have great respect for you, but I'm learning that it's very important to keep well-detailed records of what it is I'm doing out there because maybe if I did that i wouldn't be almost broke like I am now without much work in the foreseeable future. If I had charged the correct amount for my jobs in october and november maybe I wouldn't be praying for the phone to ring so I could pay my bills on time.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

leebo said:


> Hey, I mostly do multi-family and have been asked to do a couple of service calls. I haven't done services call in 5 years or more.( really try to stay away form them)When people find out your an electrician they have something at home for you to fix. I want to give them a good deal but I want to be happy too. I'm curious too of the different prices around the country.
> thanks Leebo



1 Hr Rate to show up- No choice- disclosed over the phone.

X amount per hour plus material after that- all discussed over the phone.

Don't leave the (your) house,unless this has been discussed.

Dealing Multi-family- Commercial rates apply-for initial service response.
Heck,they aint renting for nothing.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Obviously you must cover the spread, but keep in mind you can never predict what's gonna fail, if you have access to certain products your competitors don't have you should profit more. Also a "how bad does it need to get done" rate can be used when needed.


What if I include a dollar amount to my overhead for the jerk offs who don't pay so when they do this it doesn't sting as badly? Of course it always hurts but if you plan for it to happen it doesn't have to hurt as much. Know what I'm saying? 

Btw, welcome to the forum.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> What if I include a dollar amount to my overhead for the jerk offs who don't pay so when they do this it doesn't sting as badly? Of course it always hurts but if you plan for it to happen it doesn't have to hurt as much. Know what I'm saying?
> 
> Btw, welcome to the forum.



If you are 'service' based- then that should already be built in .


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, this is a great place to be. I usually get paid upon completion of job, cash, check, credit card etc, the customer is informed of pay options, and does not have to pay until they are completely satisfied. If I need a draw on bigger project, there's never a problem. Fair, fair, fair. No one likes to be hustled, even if they don't know it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Bob, I hear you, and you know I have great respect for you, but I'm learning that it's very important to keep well-detailed records of what it is I'm doing out there because maybe if I did that i wouldn't be almost broke like I am now without much work in the foreseeable future. If I had charged the correct amount for my jobs in october and november maybe I wouldn't be praying for the phone to ring so I could pay my bills on time.


Everyone has their own style of doing things..

I have seen guys keep track of every connector they use on a job.. 

The jobs you did back in October and November made you money.. maybe not as much as you would of liked..

Say if you charged more for those jobs and lost the bid.. the hole you are in now would be much deeper..

I am a firm believer of never looking at yesterday's news.. it does absolutely nothing for me today..

Lots of things that look great on paper don't work in the real world, but that is how I roll..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Thanks, this is a great place to be. I usually get paid upon completion of job, cash, check, credit card etc, the customer is informed of pay options, and does not have to pay until they are completely satisfied. If I need a draw on bigger project, there's never a problem. Fair, fair, fair. No one likes to be hustled, even if they don't know it.



Ya, We all used to be able to work on a hand shake.:thumbsup:

No more- sad I agree- But- Now your 'friends' will stick ya !!!

Sad, As I say !:no::no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> 1 Hr Rate to show up- No choice- disclosed over the phone.
> 
> X amount per hour plus material after that- all discussed over the phone.
> 
> ...


 Charge them there is no reason not too..:thumbup:


----------



## HDPro (Jan 4, 2011)

B4T said:


> EVERYONE around here does free estimates and there is a reason for it..


If you don't mind me asking what is "the reason"?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HDPro said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is "the reason"?


Because everyone would never go along with charging for estimates..

FREE estimates has always been part of the business and I don't see in changing..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

"B4T, at some point you're going to have to realize that this is an successful electrician's board. People who are not as interested as you are in undercharging aren't coming here to learn about these sorts of things. It's every-frikkin day you post several of these. Exactly what is your malfunction? " :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> I don't keep track of my hours.. doesn't change anything for me..
> 
> Only numbers I care about are the ones in the bank account after all the bills are paid.. :thumbsup:


 ROFLMAO another gem.:no:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Because everyone would never go along with charging for estimates..
> 
> FREE estimates has always been part of the business and I don't see in changing..


 you dont have a business you are a self employed electrician.


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> How many billable hours do most of you figure on in a year?
> 
> I based my figures on 1,000 and that number comes out to $105 p/ hour.
> 
> ...


Do you change your rate dynamically? Meaning, let's say you estimate 1,500 billable hours and charge at $70/hr. But during that year things slow down and you find yourself working a lot less hours- that would mean the money you need for overhead is now coming out of your profit. So would it be advisable to readjust your hourly rate during the year to compensate for lack of work so your overhead isn't coming out of your pocket?


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

B4T said:


> I am a firm believer of never looking at yesterday's news.. it does absolutely nothing for me today..


I don't know if this is really the best way for man to operate (in any respect, not just business). I thin analyzing the past and learning from our mistakes is paramount.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

DoCJohnny said:


> Do you change your rate dynamically? Meaning, let's say you estimate 1,500 billable hours and charge at $70/hr. But during that year things slow down and you find yourself working a lot less hours- that would mean the money you need for overhead is now coming out of your profit. So would it be advisable to readjust your hourly rate during the year to compensate for lack of work so your overhead isn't coming out of your pocket?


I'm in business for a short time so it's a little too early to say. 

I do, however, use the hourly rate to set a flat rate for each task.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I think I'm going to start charging for coming out to look at jobs because it costs me money to do that.


There's two ways to do that. The up front charge, or count it in your overhead. 

The flat-raters, where the technician is the salesman,... they want an up front charge because their whole sales process involves putting a person in the home of serious buyers. Myself, I don't have too much trouble turning semi-serious and non-serious buyers into actual buyers, therefore have never felt compelled to charge up front for an estimate. My ratio of sales to pitches over the years is fairly consistent, so it's easy to just put the blowouts into the overhead.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

So I'll have to start keeping records of all the "free estimates" I go on without making the sale. The house I went to look at on Sunday that I posted about (the funny looking house), she went with another EC. I had the feeling that I was going to be too expensive the minute I saw the house based on how crappy it was, that it was recently in foreclosure, and that people who bought it probably weren't the type to spend a lot of money to make their home right.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> So I'll have to start keeping records of all the "free estimates" I go on without making the sale. The house I went to look at on Sunday that I posted about (the funny looking house), she went with another EC. I had the feeling that I was going to be too expensive the minute I saw the house based on how crappy it was, that it was recently in foreclosure, and that people who bought it probably weren't the type to spend a lot of money to make their home right.


Curious... do you bid two ways... The cheap ugly way and the top dollar pretty way? I like to give three estimates to most people that I can't get a good read on. Good, Better, and Best, I call them. I think it's one way I get a lot of work I thought I'd never get.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> So I'll have to start keeping records of all the "free estimates" I go on without making the sale. The house I went to look at on Sunday that I posted about (the funny looking house), she went with another EC. I had the feeling that I was going to be too expensive the minute I saw the house based on how crappy it was, that it was recently in foreclosure, and that people who bought it probably weren't the type to spend a lot of money to make their home right.


 I tried the charge for estimates and it did not work out. we did see an increase in closed sales but we saw a marked drop in calls.
The problem Iee is jobs that use to draw maybe two contractors are now drawing ten and three of those have 0 overhead.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> I tried the charge for estimates and it did not work out. we did see an increase in closed sales but we saw a marked drop in calls.
> The problem Iee is jobs that use to draw maybe two contractors are now drawing ten and three of those have 0 overhead.


No body has zero overhead, they just neglect to see their costs.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mdfriday said:


> No body has zero overhead, they just neglect to see their costs.


 No insurance ,no taxes,no license tell me were these clowns have any overhead they probably borrowed their friends truck and craigslist cost nothing they draw unemployment to boot.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> When you finally learn how to operate a successful service company you will find $175.00 is easy.


Yea, and my a** itches!

BTW, here in the heart of Dixie we charge $90 for 1 man & van, $135 for 1 journeyman & helper.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

tufts46argled said:


> Yea, and my a** itches!
> 
> BTW, here in the heart of Dixie we charge $90 for 1 man & van, $135 for 1 journeyman & helper.


Well that means you are doing it all wrong.. :no:

Mr. Rewire wrote the book on Electrical Contracting.. he will be giving lessons shortly..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

tufts46argled said:


> Yea, and my a** itches!
> 
> BTW, here in the heart of Dixie we charge $90 for 1 man & van, $135 for 1 journeyman & helper.


 Why do you charge that? Have you tried to adjust your rates?What is the $90.00 for is it one hour of labor ? do you have a trip charge or is that in the $90.00? Could you get $95.00?
A few years back I was charging $50.00 for a service call because I believed that was the "going rate".


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Well that means you are doing it all wrong.. :no:
> 
> Mr. Rewire wrote the book on Electrical Contracting.. he will be giving lessons shortly..


 B4T 's self portrait, are you looking for your crayons George?:laughing:


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> No insurance ,no taxes,no license tell me were these clowns have any overhead they probably borrowed their friends truck and craigslist cost nothing they draw unemployment to boot.


They fail to SEE their overhead. They still need to drive to work, finance the job, pay for gas, pay for that internet that they are using to peruse craigslist, etc., etc.

We cannot assume the borrowed their friends truck. 

We can safely assume all businesses have overhead. It is just a matter of if they realize it or not.


----------



## Ghandiswrath (Nov 1, 2010)

B4T said:


> Because everyone would never go along with charging for estimates..
> 
> FREE estimates has always been part of the business and I don't see in changing..


 There is a difference between free estimates to rewire your house and free estimates to troubleshoot a furnace. I give free estimates, not free service work. I charge $90 show up. If I get there and it's a quick repair (reset a GFCI) then I usually cut that in half. If I'm there more than half an hour they get the full charge. IMO people knowing that I could charge them $90 and only getting charge $45 is what gets people to call me back.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> B4T 's self portrait, are you looking for your crayons George?:laughing:


Rewire.. you need to speak louder your voice is still muffled.. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ghandiswrath said:


> There is a difference between free estimates to rewire your house and free estimates to troubleshoot a furnace. I give free estimates, not free service work. I charge $90 show up. If I get there and it's a quick repair (reset a GFCI) then I usually cut that in half. If I'm there more than half an hour they get the full charge. IMO people knowing that I could charge them $90 and only getting charge $45 is what gets people to call me back.


It is FREE for me to look at a job you want done.. it will cost you $90.00 at the minimum for a repair.. 

More involved means more money it will cost you.. :thumbsup:

If the person is a senior citizen and looks like things are tight, I won't charge them a dime for a simple repair..

You guys can call me a fool for that, you know I could care less :laughing:, but I don't need blood money to get my bills paid..


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Why do you charge that? Have you tried to adjust your rates?What is the $90.00 for is it one hour of labor ? do you have a trip charge or is that in the $90.00? Could you get $95.00?
> A few years back I was charging $50.00 for a service call because I believed that was the "going rate".


The $90 and $135 are hourly rates for service work. We actually have a tiered call out rate that also applies. Min. being $49.50 up to $89.50


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Ghandiswrath said:


> There is a difference between free estimates to rewire your house and free estimates to troubleshoot a furnace. I give free estimates, not free service work. I charge $90 show up. If I get there and it's a quick repair (reset a GFCI) then I usually cut that in half. If I'm there more than half an hour they get the full charge. IMO people knowing that I could charge them $90 and only getting charge $45 is what gets people to call me back.


 uh, they call back because your cheap. Finding and Fixing someones electrical problem for $45 is a fabelous deal.


----------

